# Inside Edition plumber sting



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

I was just flipping through the channels and saw Inside Edition was doing a segment on plumbers ripping people off. They had a plumber losen the nut on the water heater flex. Then called companies to see if they would try to sell a new water heater or only fix the problem. Two companies tried to say the tank was leaking and needed to be replaced one of the m was Roto Rooter. At least eight other plumbers fixed the problem with out trying to up sell.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I was just flipping through the channels and saw Inside Edition was doing a segment on plumbers ripping people off. They had a plumber losen the nut on the water heater flex. Then called companies to see if they would try to sell a new water heater or only fix the problem. Two companies tried to say the tank was leaking and needed to be replaced one of the m was Roto Rooter. At least eight other plumbers fixed the problem with out trying to up sell.


Awesome! Do you remember the show on the HVAC guys. We look like heroes in comparison.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

That was here in Phoenix. They have done several and Im just glad i havent been called..LOL My wife saw it too and said you better not end up on a show like that or else! But really would you not have them sign a form that your not responsible for it if it did leak and flood the place or offer to change the supply to the heater? I think plumbers are becoming the pit bull of the trades for some reason. Oh by the way..Im glad they do these, if anything show homeowners some of us do things right.


----------



## Ibeplumbin (Feb 22, 2013)

I worked at that Roto Rooter with that guy until recently. He was known for being a liar and everyone suspected this. I spoke to at least 5 guys from there today, they all could not be happier that it happened to him, however they are embarrassed and upset about it. Not that they got busted but that one of them did it. huge negative image. many have asked him to quit


----------



## Ibeplumbin (Feb 22, 2013)

And you are correct victory, they really have made plumbers the pitbull. But justly so. Problem is that it makes customers very weary of trusting an honest answer/price/opinion. But i believe nowdays you have to scare people into doing the right thing. Pretty sad but this will make guys think twice. A/C and mechanics and just as bad, its just not being exposed


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

[QUOTE=".Im glad they do these, if anything show homeowners some of us do things right.[/QUOTE]

That was not the focus if the show. Plumbers that do things right will not bring ratings. These guys are all about the drama. The have no respect or consideration for the time or money they wasted. They called 10 different plumbers and the only ones that got any recognition were the scum bags.


----------



## AMERICAN ROOTER (Feb 15, 2013)

*American Rooter*



Tim`s Plumbing said:


> I was just flipping through the channels and saw Inside Edition was doing a segment on plumbers ripping people off. They had a plumber losen the nut on the water heater flex. Then called companies to see if they would try to sell a new water heater or only fix the problem. Two companies tried to say the tank was leaking and needed to be replaced one of the m was Roto Rooter. At least eight other plumbers fixed the problem with out trying to up sell.


 Tim when I started in the trade we were paid by the hour. Now a lot of companys pay commission and the base pay is real low.And this is in all the trades. I started plumbing in 1977 it was and is a respected trade.There is always somebody out there trying to skin a cat. My business is in Ca. People are strugling to stay alive here. I have been blessed in this business I have always stayed busy. Last week I cleared a main line for these people they have kids and could not afford to pay me. They gave me a dozen eggs from the chickens they raise, I said thank you verry much. Made more friends. If you are honest you will keep busy. I do thank GOD for all the things I have.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

AMERICAN ROOTER said:


> Tim when I started in the trade we were paid by the hour. Now a lot of companys pay commission and the base pay is real low.And this is in all the trades. I started plumbing in 1977 it was and is a respected trade.There is always somebody out there trying to skin a cat. My business is in Ca. People are strugling to stay alive here. I have been blessed in this business I have always stayed busy. *Last week I cleared a main line for these people they have kids and could not afford to pay me. They gave me a dozen eggs from the chickens they raise, I said thank you verry much.* Made more friends. If you are honest you will keep busy. I do thank GOD for all the things I have.


The idea in any business is to be profitable and eggs don't pay the bills. Making friends isn't the motivation either, some people like this may take advantage of you in the future for being too friendly.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

AMERICAN ROOTER said:


> Tim when I started in the trade we were paid by the hour. Now a lot of companys pay commission and the base pay is real low.And this is in all the trades. I started plumbing in 1977 it was and is a respected trade.There is always somebody out there trying to skin a cat. My business is in Ca. People are strugling to stay alive here. I have been blessed in this business I have always stayed busy. Last week I cleared a main line for these people they have kids and could not afford to pay me. They gave me a dozen eggs from the chickens they raise, I said thank you verry much. Made more friends. If you are honest you will keep busy. I do thank GOD for all the things I have.


When your machine requires service, will you be able to pay for the repair with eggs? I was insanely busy when I gave everyone a sweetheart deal. I had much more work than I could do. You know what I didn't have, money. Every time a piece of equipment broke, or my truck required service or a wholesale house bill came due I was always struggling to pay it. I didn't take into account fuel, insurance, license fees, vehicle and much much more. The cost of a job is much more than materials and labor. You MUST cover your overhead on every job. 

I wish I didn't have to charge anyone anything. I don't like taking money from people who really can't afford it. After years of talking with business owners here on the zone, reading business books and running my business I realized I cannot give out deals and breaks. There was a time, not so long ago, that I couldn't afford MY bills. It's a humiliating, humbling experience. You know what I realized? The grocery store didn't give me food because I was broke. The power company didn't keep my power on because I was broke. My mortgage company didn't care that I couldn't pay.

Now, I charge what I need to. I have the money to pay my bills.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> When your machine requires service, will you be able to pay for the repair with eggs? I was insanely busy when I gave everyone a sweetheart deal. I had much more work than I could do. You know what I didn't have, money. Every time a piece of equipment broke, or my truck required service or a wholesale house bill came due I was always struggling to pay it. I didn't take into account fuel, insurance, license fees, vehicle and much much more. The cost of a job is much more than materials and labor. You MUST cover your overhead on every job.
> 
> I wish I didn't have to charge anyone anything. I don't like taking money from people who really can't afford it. After years of talking with business owners here on the zone, reading business books and running my business I realized I cannot give out deals and breaks. There was a time, not so long ago, that I couldn't afford MY bills. It's a humiliating, humbling experience. You know what I realized? The grocery store didn't give me food because I was broke. The power company didn't keep my power on because I was broke. My mortgage company didn't care that I couldn't pay.
> 
> Now, I charge what I need to. I have the money to pay my bills.


True story.


----------



## AMERICAN ROOTER (Feb 15, 2013)

*American Rooter*



Protech said:


> True story.


 This plumbing Business has let me buy 5 houses. All of you missed the point. And the sad part of it is you wont get it. UP selling and ripping the public off is never a good thing.
Good luck in life...............


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

AMERICAN ROOTER said:


> This plumbing Business has let me buy 5 houses. All of you missed the point. And the sad part of it is you wont get it. UP selling and ripping the public off is never a good thing.
> Good luck in life...............


What's this non plumber posting again without a proper full intro??


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

*AMERICAN ROOTER, m*ake yourself useful an post a intro or else!!! http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Titletownplumbr said:


> The idea in any business is to be profitable and eggs don't pay the bills. Making friends isn't the motivation either, some people like this may take advantage of you in the future for being too friendly.


I disagree in a way. Yes, a few may try and take an advantage. But there are still good people in this world. I don't see anything wrong if your doing good to help someone that needs it. He wasn't out parts and hours of labor. If he was so what. If things pick up for the people they may give him a good job or refer him and gain more customers. What goes around comes around. If you show kindness when you can I believe it comes back double fold. They probably gave him what they could afford. Probably felt bad they couldn't pay him. 
I'm all for making money. But he did something nice and is doing ok. Why stomp on his good deed.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

LINKS! 

Where is the link to this sting? Same one on the today show?


----------



## aprilmayb (Feb 11, 2013)

We always say we charge a fair wage and when we feel led, we give back generously. I believe there are times when you feel in your heart that the right thing to do is give someone your services even though they can't afford it, but that is a gift, not business. That distinction tends to get fuzzy especially when someone is pressuring you to donate instead of you feeling led to give. Don't let guilt influence you into funding their project, but don't lose that tender place in your heart either. We all have so much. The poorest among us are in the 90th percentile of wealth compared to the rest of the world. I can't say this is right for everyone, but one way we distinguish between the gift of plumbing and the business of plumbing is when we feel led, we give it away free. There's no in between, this is either a gift or its business, it helps keep the lines from getting gray and us from being bitter at clients who try to bully us. I'm so thankful for the people who have helped us along the way and really my favorite days are when we get to give a plumbing gift to a needy person.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Im sure giving someone a break on a main line job isnt going to break a company. Dont get me wrong you cant give your talent away all the time. But there are sometimes you do it and the return on it is ten fold. I say follow your gut because its never wrong.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

victoryplbaz said:


> Im sure giving someone a break on a main line job isnt going to break a company. Dont get me wrong you cant give your talent away all the time. But there are sometimes you do it and the return on it is ten fold. I say follow your gut because its never wrong.



It's always the ones you cut a break for that come back to bite you. Had a guy stop his check because the yard hydrant I dug up(at no charge) to see if it was weeping all the time, I adjusted to stop the leak but let him know we could not get parts for the cheap azz POS he put in.

Spent over 3 hrs there charged 2. Like f-ing clockwork he is throwing a fit because it's weeping again and mad he gets charged for Insufficient funds. 

He was no happier when I gave him a full quote to jackhammer and change it out and if he wanted to do it we would need cash in advance.

For the most part to give someone a deal I am totally honest and efficient, I don't do want does not need to be done and I don't f-around on their dime.


----------



## aprilmayb (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree. Most of the time, the people who really need a "plumbing gift" don't ask for it. The ones who whine the loudest are just the cheapskates.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

After watching this video last night, the water heater call I went on today I took a few extra steps to properly diagnose the issue of the leak. I have always been honest 

and I pound it into my employes to keep up the integrity of our company. After removing leaky heater I refused to install new unit due to wood floor stand was warped, 

saturated and I did not want the liability of new heater falling through. Client was so impressed by our honesty and concern, apprentice and I received 20$ tip tonight.

Carpenter coming tomorrow to replace stand and we come in right after to install.

Honesty pays!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Qball415 said:


> After watching this video last night, the water heater call I went on today I took a few extra steps to properly diagnose the issue of the leak. I have always been honest
> 
> and I pound it into my employes to keep up the integrity of our company. After removing leaky heater I refused to install new unit due to wood floor stand was warped,
> 
> ...


Why not get a few patio pavers and a bag of mortar. Stack the patio pavers with mortar in between. It will NEVER fall through that.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Titletownplumbr said:


> The idea in any business is to be profitable and eggs don't pay the bills. Making friends isn't the motivation either, some people like this may take advantage of you in the future for being too friendly.


I sit on the porch drinking egg concoction like "Rocky" whilst waiting for the authorities to file a theft of services charge. I work too many hours, only use my house to sleep in, to be running around doing pro-bono work. Like my first master taught me. "JD, if your gonna do something for free you might as well stay on the couch" great man! I might let next door neighbors, ranger buddies, and close friends slide but that's it. Another great quote from "Goodfellas" Henry Hill on business, "........F**k you, pay me"


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

We work with many charities that work with the less fortunate. At times we must make a judgment call with our clients. There is a difference with a family that is down on their luck and the ones who will always take advantage of others by abusing the system. Up front time will give you the ability to discover information to base your decision.

Good job in this situation.


----------

